# Experienced Deck Hand needed



## Fraiche Catch (Feb 1, 2017)

Looking for a deckhand for a 38' charter boat out of Freeport. We should run 50 trips this spring and summer. The more you know about Gulf Fishing the better. Message us with a summary of your experience and how to get in touch by phone thanks.


----------

